# New PI Travel Ban criteria for some travelers to PI



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1223104/duterte-orders-travel-ban-as-ph-records-1st-virus-death


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

A lot of airlines have canceled all their flights to China until February 29. 
The number of cases is getting high each day.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Before everyone panics it should be noted that the majority of the deaths are in people with a preexisting condition either heart or respiratory related. Otherwise healthy people may get sick but will generally recover. To date there have been more clinical recoveries than deaths and since it is strongly suspected that many people show mild or no symptoms that the actual death rate will be lower than the current 2% for all people infected. It is still early days and a lot of known unknowns need to be researched to really put risk numbers on it.

The necessary precautions are the same as for all other disease prevention, wash hands, practice good food hygiene, avoid sick people etc.

You are still far more likely to get sick and die from the regular run of the mill food and waterborne diseases here than the coronovirus. 

Just continue to practice good hygiene and normal disease prevention and you will be all right.


Also worthy of note it is not the Corona (beer) virus. There are reports that "beer virus" is becoming a significant google search term. lol

The beer here is safe to drink, unlike American beer the stuff here has alcohol in it which kills germs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Beer*



Manitoba said:


> The beer here is safe to drink, unlike American beer the stuff here has alcohol in it which kills germs.


But I sure miss the Samuel Adams beer the Boston Ale and the Cream Stout followed by a quality cigar.

Still I see plenty of people worried and covering up in our region, many wearing face masks especially when riding the Air Conditioned buses, I use this as my main means of transportation.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> But I sure miss the Samuel Adams beer the Boston Ale and the Cream Stout followed by a quality cigar.
> 
> Still I see plenty of people worried and covering up in our region, many wearing face masks especially when riding the Air Conditioned buses, I use this as my main means of transportation.


Here they hang them on their arm alongside their crash helmet.


----------

